# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  هل تعلم لماذا يطلق عليك عضو وليس مشارك؟؟

## سنفورة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


هل تعلم لماذا يطلق عليك عضو وليس مشارك؟؟؟

الجـــــــــــــــــــــواب : : :

لان الانسان مكون من اعضاء 

والمنتدى كالانسان !!!!!!

فيه العقل وفيه القلب وفيه الايدي 

فيه القبيح وفيه الجميل 

فيه المفرح وفيه المحزن

فيه الشيء القيم وفيه الشيء التافه

فيه الفائدة وفيه الضرر


العقل مثلا مكون من اجزاء 

وعقل المنتدى مكون من ادارة 

والقلب مكون من اقسام وجيوب..

والمنتدى مكون من اقسام ومشرفين 


الدم اساس لابد منه في جسم الانسان

وافكاركم ومواضيعكم هي اساس المنتدى 

فبدون افكار ومواضيع جديدة مستمرة وكل يوم 

سوف يتوقف المنتدى عن الحركة والدوران..


اعضاء الجسد عبارة عن عيون والايادي والاذان 

واعضاء المنتدى انتم يامن تبحثون...

وتكتبون ...... ووتتابعون ....

والجسد بدون اعضائه يبقى ساكنا من دون حراك

والمنتدى بدون اعضائه يبقى ساكنا بدون جديد وبدون مواضيع 


الهواء اساس للحياة 

والزوار اساس لانتعاش المنتدى فلو توقف الزوار ....

عن زيارة المنتدى فلن يكون هناك امل في تواجد عضو جديد ...

فبكل انضمام عضو جديد للمنتدى 

ينتعش المنتدى من جديد ....

وهذا يعني مواضيع جديدة وافكار جديدة 


سانقلكم معي الى شيء آخـــــــر

العرق مثلا ضار للجسم وعلى الجسم
التخلص منه 

وهنالك في المنتدى اشياء ضارة ....

مثل الكلام السيء بالردود ... والصور اللااخلاقية بالمواضيع 

واشياء من هدا القبيل يتم التخلص منها 

على ايدي المشرفين والادارة 


جسم الانسان ينمو على مراحل

والمنتدى ينمو على مراحل 

تكون فكرة في راس الشخص 

تتكون الفكرة وتصبح شيء ملموس


والفرق هنا ان الانسان يكبر في العمر 

والمنتدى يكبر في الاعضاء والتميز 

الانسان يكبر ويشيب حتى يموت 

والمنتدى يكبر ويزدهر ويرتقي ويزداد جمالا وتميز 


لكل عضو هل انت في المنتدى عين او يد او اذن ؟

ام قلب ام عقل ام ماذا ؟

لتكون عضوا مهما افعل وقدم كل مالديك ...

ولتثبت وجودك ... وتترك بصماتك على صرح المنتدى

اعمل .... وشاركـ ..... وتميز 

لان من يزرع يحصد .... ومن ينام في الصيف يجوع في الشتاء ...

ومن سيبقى ساكنا في مكانه ......

سيظل هكذا الى ان ياتيه يوم يتحرك او يرحل مع الريح .....


مع تحياتــــــــــــــــــــــــي لكل الاعضاء* 
 :Eh S(9):   :Eh S(9):   :Eh S(9):   :Eh S(9):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو حلو الموضوع وفعلا نحنا اعضاء ولسنا مشاركين

وتم تثبيته

----------


## سنفورة

*نورتي زوزو يا احلى عضوة بالمنتدى( عجبتني كلمة عضوة)
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* :Eh S(9):

----------


## صوت الصمت عالِ

لعاد اللي اخترع بداية تسمية الأعضاء بهذا الاسم كان فهمان وعارف شو المغزى من الاختيار
 :SnipeR (5):

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا كتير سنفورة
موضوع حلو كتير

----------


## احمد امين

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . موضوع حلو كتيييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## سنفورة

*شكرا للجميييييييييييييييييييع نورتو موضوعي* :Eh S(7):

----------

